# Hurricane Matthew



## Nature Man (Oct 6, 2016)

For you Floridians, and other states to be impacted, in the path of this giant hurricane, hope everything goes well for you and your families. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 5 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 6, 2016)

Y'all guys in it's path, please check in periodically and let us know you're okay. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 6, 2016)

Well the storm is just now closing in and we had a freak wind gust and there went my fence 

What do you do to prepare for a hurricane? Cut and glue up some pen blanks, finish and assemble a few pens and order pizza for dinner

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 6, 2016)

Hold on tight it seems. Hope all in the path stay safe and that losses are minimal.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 6, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Well the storm is just now closing in and we had a freak wind gust and there went my fence
> 
> What do you do to prepare for a hurricane?


HUNKER DOWN!!!!!! Been there Done that..... a few times --- first one I remember is Carla

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 6, 2016)

Stay safe down there, guys!


----------



## Ray D (Oct 6, 2016)

Shouldn't be too bad over here on the West coast of Florida. Stay safe guys.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2016)

I was just about to start a thread for this. Glad I checked first. Hopefully even when the power gets knocked out our members can still keep us updated with phones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 6, 2016)

Stay safe , I think I prefer our snow storms at least I am familiar with them. They reported snow in the Black Hills area upper elevations and 50 miles south of here they were getting snow flurries with 37 degree temps so it will not stay but that season is going to be here soon.
I have relatives in NC they too are preparing for the blast . Hope it dies down from what is predicted. 
Thought and prayer to those of you who will be affected.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 6, 2016)

I figure we will have guys headed over there to work soon.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I figure we will have guys headed over there to work soon.



You should go to California to work then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 6, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You should go to California to work then.


Can't. They are sending more of us down to Baton Rouge again. I don't volunteer for out of town anymore. They will have to force me to go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2016)

I just heard that this hurricane is so powerful it's sucking sharks out of the ocean and dropping them on Florida. Y'all beware of gators and sharks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Well the storm is just now closing in and we had a freak wind gust and there went my fence
> 
> What do you do to prepare for a hurricane? Cut and glue up some pen blanks, finish and assemble a few pens and order pizza for dinner




That's about where I'm at. Got everything in the yard picked up, grass mowed, gas cans filled, propane tanks filled, generators running, flashlight batteries all charged up, winds aren't supposed to be that bad here, and we may need to open windows after the storm, so I ain't boarding them up. Kinda to the point of, "Bring it on, and let's get this over with!"

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 7, 2016)

One thing that really helped us after Ike (I think) was a cool front blew through shortly after and made the 16 day loss of power bearable. Hopeful that will help for y'all


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Well Matthew was pretty anti-climatic here. Maybe have a wheelbarrow full of small branches blown out of the trees, mostly just leaves blown and scattered everywhere. Got maybe an inch and a half of much needed rain. Lights blinked a few times, then all was good, then 15 - 20 minutes later, just went out. Of course that was right after I mixed the poly to pour my foam mold, and was needing vibration or vacuum to get the bubbles out of the mold!! So I sat there beating on the side of the mold for about 5 minutes, and the lights came back on! So all is well I hope!!

Storm is past us at this point, reports are showing considerable damage along the beaches, mostly flooding, lot of trees down. Heard reports we had a deputy here in town responding to a call when a tree fell on his cruiser.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 7, 2016)

Besides my fence the storm did not live up to the hype here in the central part of the state and my brother said it was not that bad in Merrit island either...didn't even lose power.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 7, 2016)

All safe in Ft Lauderdale area. Our airport recorded a 39 mph wind gust yesterday. 
News just said 4 people dead in up state Florida. Haiti death toll now at 850 & expected to rise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 7, 2016)

Glad to hear, everyone! Tony


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Local news here reported the 4 deaths as well; two killed by falling trees, two medical emergencies they were unable to respond too. Reports of significant damage on Anastasia Island. Commander with sheriff's department is on now, stating it's not as bad as they expected, have to wait until daylight to fully assess it. Earlier reports of rescues there were rumor only, no known rescues there thus far.

St. Augustine and surrounding area in St. Johns County was hit hard, storm surge hit at high tide there.


----------



## deltatango (Oct 7, 2016)

Had beautiful weather here, west of Tallahassee. Nice balmy day - no problems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 8, 2016)

Lots of aerial video coming in now on local station, million dollar plus homes all along the beach over there somewhere no longer have decks, or foundations on beach side of the homes. Few missing the east wall of the house. Sea walls gone, or sitting out in the middle of the beach. Boats tied to the dock, sitting on the bottom, washed up in the middle of mangroves.

At least I know where all that money I'm forced to spend on flood insurance I don't need is going the next few weeks.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 8, 2016)

Devastation they're now showing is all Flagler County, highway along the beach A1A is gone in spots. Tide/surge/waves breached seawall eroded the beach SEVERAL FEET. News man sitting at his desk looking at pictures said 15 ft. of erosion (_vertically_), looks more like 6-8 ft. too me. Reporter was getting grumpy last night because Sheriff's Department turned him around just north of there, wouldn't allow him in to ride around and report the news. Maybe he understands now!


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 8, 2016)

Anyone heard anything from @SENC ? Matthew, while a bit milder, is in his neck of the woods now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 8, 2016)

We're good, just bunkered down. Been windy and very wet most of the day. Just got out to take the pups for a walk - messy but didnt see major damage. The ocean was pretty ugly, so sure there will be some significant beach erosion, but it looks to me like the inland areas got it worse with flooding from rain.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 8, 2016)

Henry if you have time and inclination do some brachcombing. We used to find all sorts of interesting (and valuable sometimes) stuff after one. Stuff will wash in for days.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Oct 8, 2016)

Glad you're okay Henry! Tony


----------



## SENC (Oct 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Henry if you have time and inclination do some brachcombing. We used to find all sorts of interesting (and valuable sometimes) stuff after one. Stuff will wash in for days.


Agree - may get in a short walk in the morning before checking on things at the hospital and in Whiteville.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 8, 2016)

Would like to see some south Florida Norfolk Island Pine hit the market...just wanting to help along cleanup efforts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 8, 2016)

TimR said:


> Would like to see some south Florida Norfolk Island Pine hit the market...just wanting to help along cleanup efforts




A friend brought me a couple logs 7" diameter & smaller. That's all I've heard about. Probably some further north.


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Henry if you have time and inclination do some brachcombing. We used to find all sorts of interesting (and valuable sometimes) stuff after one. Stuff will wash in for days.




I'm thinking of going up to Sebastian Fl. fer a couple days of metal detecting on the beach & in the water. Maybe find some coins from the Spanish fleet that sunk back in the early 1700's. $$

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 8, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> I'm thinking of going up to Sebastian Fl. fer a couple days of metal detecting on the beach & in the water. Maybe find some coins from the Spanish fleet that sunk back in the early 1700's. $$



Florida beaches are a treasure trove for that even without a hurricane. I think it was Mel who said that you can't hardly walk a mile along most of the Florida coast especially in the south without walking over Spanish silver or gold or modern jewelry, you just can't always find it because it is often too deep . A lot more of it is found than you hear about because most folks are smart like me and would not tell a soul if they found a cache of something. Oh sure I would share the thrill of finding the small stuff but if I find something really big no one would know because I would piece it out a little at a time.

Good luck I hope you find a whole Spanish galleon's worth!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 8, 2016)

Good to hear!! Find a bunch of goodies in the morning!


----------

